# How to qualify for a mortgage in Portugal



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,


I need some info on how to qualify for a mortgage in Portugal. I am a Dutch citizen. If that helps?
thanks


----------



## Livingalgarve (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi. We used Millennium Bank. Very helpful. Subject to your global income you can obtain up to 70% LTV but the mortgage repayments are calculated to end by your 70th birthday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

